# How much did your EMT-B course cost?



## Chimpie (Jun 6, 2004)

The topic title pretty much says it all.  How much did your EMT-B course cost?

Chimp


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 6, 2004)

$ 188.00 ... 
I had to pay for the class initially; when the class was complete the local fire dept. association paid me back. They do this for every dept that runs ems services. This way if someone fails, they can retest and pass-or lose their money.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 6, 2004)

I took mine ten years ago and don't remember exactly how much it was but $140.00 seems to come to mind and that was including all books. It cost nothing out of pocket since my department at the time paid all costs up front.


----------



## lastcode (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine was 700.  The state paid most of it since I am on a volunteer agency, and I picked up the rest.  I also got 7 credits at the local college for it.


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 6, 2004)

About $515 plus another $130 for books.  As with Lastcode, I got 7 community college credits.

Russ


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 7, 2004)

$0.00

My previous department picked up the tab for my EMT-B and EMT-I courses.  In one year, I was our department's single biggest training expense.  I completed my EMT-B, waited 6 months and then took my EMT-I.  I also attended approximately 20 other seminars/classes during the year, several of which were out of town.  The department picked up all of my travel expenses, also. B)


----------



## MMiz (Jun 8, 2004)

I think mine cost about $750 + $100 in books, $100 in clothing and equipment fees, + the endless amount of money I've spent at galls.

I took mine at a local community college, and other places have cheaper rates.  I'm glad I took it there though, I think I got what I paid for.

Edit: I also got 12 credits at the CC for it.  They don't transfer anywhere, but they're there.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 14, 2004)

The place I took mine normally charges $500-600, but I was given the course for free because I'd used them to train about 40 FRs at one of my previous jobs. 

Community colleges around here tend to charge in the $100-200 range once you add everything up.

Our department conducts the class for free once a year for personnel who need it.


----------



## TKO (Jun 15, 2004)

our Primary Care Medic course is about $1500.00.


----------



## zomertijd (Jun 23, 2004)

Roughly $550 if you include textbooks and the charge for the state test.  Paid out of pocket.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zomertijd_@Jun 23 2004, 10:06 PM
> * Roughly $550 if you include textbooks and the charge for the state test.  Paid out of pocket. *


 Sounds like a good price to me.

By the way, welcome aboard!  It's good to have you around, and hopefully you continue to post, you could win the contest!

See ya around


----------



## cbdemt (Jun 24, 2004)

About $600 including books, exam fees, etc. Also 8hrs of CC credit.

I think I went about things backwards though.  I took the class, then joined a dept which I was later told would have paid for everything.  OH well!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 24, 2004)

In my county it's $55 if the volunteer department pays for you, about $800 if you or your employer pays.

The critical care class is $125 for volunteer departments and $1,400 for paid.

Medic classes run about $5,000.  My fire department will pay you 1/2 of the tuition upon graduation.  I know other departments in my area won't pay anything.


----------



## Rescue1EMT (Jun 28, 2004)

I feel pretty lucky: $115 for the books and instructor fee and a $25 state exam fee. And thats the average for EMT-B classes in the Western part of VA


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey, you're from Salem VA - I went to Washington & Lee in Lexington.  They have a great rescue squad there, but they wanted too big of a commitment for a party-minded college girl to make while in school.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 4, 2011)

WoW!

Mine was $375 and this was many, many years ago.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 4, 2011)

About 900 with book and shirt. It was through a private technical school though and yes m fully aware I got ripped off lol


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 4, 2011)

The school board paid all expenses relating to my emt class.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine was free courtesy of your tax dollars............


----------



## Anjel (Jul 4, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I think mine cost about $750 + $100 in books, $100 in clothing and equipment fees, + the endless amount of money I've spent at galls.
> 
> I took mine at a local community college, and other places have cheaper rates.  I'm glad I took it there though, I think I got what I paid for.
> 
> Edit: I also got 12 credits at the CC for it.  They don't transfer anywhere, but they're there.



This


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, the Diploma in Ambulance Practice and Paramedic course are free.

The BHSc (Paramedic) runs about $15-17,000


----------



## EMT Dan (Jul 4, 2011)

$650, plus I think a little less than $100 for the text.


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> About 900 with book and shirt. It was through a private technical school though and yes m fully aware I got ripped off lol



I feel you


----------



## 18G (Jul 4, 2011)

Free. Department paid for it when I was a jr. member.


----------



## 94H (Jul 4, 2011)

$250


----------



## emtbdoleshal (Jul 5, 2011)

mine cost 550 for basic course plus 180 for extra phtls course and 398 for intro to paramedic course so all together it was 1128


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention I got my book off amazon for 9 bucks so at least I have that lo


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 5, 2011)

1000$ including book, 2 uniform shirts, and lodging at the academy for 6 days during boot camp.


----------



## slb862 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think my EMTB course cost around 100.00.  That was back in the 80's.


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 5, 2011)

$600 out of pocket =/


----------



## parapaulieFL (Jul 5, 2011)

I took mine over 10 years ago at about 1200-1500. at a comm college. As far as FL goes, you have to pay for everything out of pocket, unless you have a department sponsoring you.


----------



## Amber (Jul 5, 2011)

I paid $387 for the class/clinicals, 179 for books, and Im unsure about the NR test yet. Oh and the uniforms for clinicals was around $300


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

About 300 w/ book. No uniforms since we did no clinicals.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

rescuecpt said:


> In my county it's $55 if the volunteer department pays for you, about $800 if you or your employer pays.
> 
> The critical care class is $125 for volunteer departments and $1,400 for paid.
> 
> Medic classes run about $5,000.  My fire department will pay you 1/2 of the tuition upon graduation.  I know other departments in my area won't pay anything.



This is why I'm glad I'm in an area where volunteers are not prevalent. I would hate to have to pay many times more just because my time is valuable and I should be compensated for it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing for both my basic and intermediate. County paid for is through the FD. I am sooooo glad.


----------



## Strap (Jul 5, 2011)

A frickin fortune!

Tuition was just under $1400 at the local community college.

And then...textbooks, physical, immunizations, uniforms, gear (steth, sphygmo,, etc.).

All together, I'm sure I'm into this for at least $2000.


----------



## vamike (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Hate to say this but I only paid $160.  Maybe I took the short class?  Come to think of it I did ride to class in a short bus.  HHHmmm.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jul 5, 2011)

Free twice.  The first time my volly dept paid the bill.  The second time the Army paid the bill.  Hopefully I will also get the army to pay for my paramedic and maybe one day PA school.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 5, 2011)

$750.

Included text book and fees for state testing.


----------



## canadianpcp (Jul 10, 2011)

EMR course is 1500 dollars and our Primary Care Paramedic course was 5000 dollars with books, uniform, and tuition, but not it is just under 10,000. Advance Care Paramedic is I think close to 20,000 which is a two year program.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 14, 2011)

free with pell grants but around 800 with books and uniform


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 14, 2011)

nevets_eural said:


> free with pell grants but around 800 with books and uniform



Lucky you.
I was in my last semester of HS when I took my EMT and couldn't get the Pell to pay for it because I hadn't graduated yet...

But I took mine at my local community college and I believe paid around ~$900 for everything. (Class, books, CPR, supplies, etc?)


----------



## depri (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it was around $750-760, all out of pocket.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 14, 2011)

oh yeah dont forger $70 for NR exam $65 State cert $45 finger prints and plus beer money for when u pass the NR Exam


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 14, 2011)

nevets_eural said:


> oh yeah dont forger $70 for NR exam $65 State cert $45 finger prints and plus beer money for when u pass the NR Exam



My fingerprint card cost like, $75 including the fingerprinting service.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine cost $1900.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know. My daddy paid for mine!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

$1700, but it counted as 6 college credits as well.


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 14, 2011)

$700 paid by volunteer department where I serve.
NREMT fees reimbursed to me by the department.
Medic class being paid for on governmental grant.


----------



## antt07 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just finished my course. $800 included book, stethoscope, and bp cuff. $60 state practical fee and $70 NREMT exam fee. So will be just under $1,000 when all is said and done.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 14, 2011)

course $950...book 80...test $70


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 14, 2011)

about $920 (10 credit hrs @ $85 per hour plus fees) $205 for text books pluss shirts and pants (had from last time)


----------



## bstone (Aug 14, 2011)

2002 EMT-Basic cost I think $700

2006 EMT-Intermediate cost I think around $800


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 14, 2011)

*In chicago at a local CC.....*

615 base plus 100 for books and 100 for supplies and uniform. but all was reimbursed by job. (hospital)


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 14, 2011)

I got ripped off lol

$700 tuition
$170 books
$had to pay both testing fees
$ I want to say $20 for the shirt even


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 15, 2011)

850 for the class, which included book, stethoscope, BP cuff, background check, uniform, and cost for skills test. Class ended Saturday.( still not recieved BP cuff, stethoscope, or uniform). Had to pay for state license with was 30, had to give a 30, and 15 dollar money orders on first day of class. 70 bucks for NREMT test. So right at a grand.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 15, 2011)

Way back when, I think my EMT class cost about $300 and included books and exam fees. Uniforms weren't included as students had to wear something like a white polo and dark blue pants, brand of clothing didn't matter. Being that I already had that stuff, I didn't spend anything more...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Basic class.....free. County paid.
Intermediate class.....free. County paid.

It was great! 

Now I had to sign a thing saying I'd serve for two years after basic or I would have to pay back 1/2 the cost for each year I didn't work.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2011)

Basic class: $175 + Books because I was unaffiliated

Intermediate: $6 (insurance) + $30 (BG Check) + ? (Uniform) 

The states paying for my intermediate class because I work for my county. They also heavily subsidize the classes if you're unaffiliated. I love North Carolina.


----------



## mpc83 (Aug 16, 2011)

*good deal*

I paid $800 and it included the book, 1 NREMT, class, and all the stuff that went with it. local college was $750 with everything else separate. I'm happy with my choice!!


----------



## Frozennoodle (Aug 17, 2011)

I paid 650 the first time + books and fees (I went through the entire course and my father talked me into becoming a police dispatcher and I never did test.)

The second time was around 800 with books and fees.

My EMT-85 was the same cost.

Paramedic school is running me 1100 a semester +600 for all the books for the course and 2x polo shirts.  Total cost: ~5700

I quit my job making 40k a year with full benefits, pension, and vacation time and it was the best decision I ever made.  Second best was breaking up with Jessica.


----------



## hippocratical (Aug 17, 2011)

Free with 15 tokens from Cereal boxes and a 150 essay on why Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the breakfast of choice.

---

Oh alright then:
$1000 course (140 hours)
$650 provincial exam
$350 yearly ACP fee

All in Canadian Tire money


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 17, 2011)

Between EMT-B and EMT-I my town has about 1600 into me +testing fees, etc.... About $500 for Basic and $1100 for Intermediate.

I had to sign a two year contract, as a lot of people were taking advantage of the town. We hold FF1/FF2 classes about every two years and an EMT-B class about every two years (Alternating....) we have a very good training centric chief.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 17, 2011)

My EMT-B course was about $600, which included our book. My Paramedic course started at $4,300 not including books. It seems to keep increasing though because they keep adding things that we "need" to have for the course. :unsure:


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Aug 17, 2011)

It was about $821.64. It was a 9 credit class. The price includes class, book with review manual, the blue book, bp cuff, stethoscope, pen light, oxygen mask, gloves, duct tape, T-shirt. It was cheaper for some people depending where people got there supplies. The book store was more expensive.


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 18, 2011)

The same instructor for my basic class is teaching a medic class for 3500.00. This includes the stethoscope, BP cuff, shirt, and books which he did away with and is giving them ipad2's with all the books on them. Class started this month and is scheduled for 12 months, but people can enroll through October.


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 18, 2011)

Free.(so far lol)

In MD, anyone affiliated with an agency recieves that type of training free through MFRI.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Aug 18, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> The same instructor for my basic class is teaching a medic class for 3500.00. This includes the stethoscope, BP cuff, shirt, and books which he did away with and is giving them ipad2's with all the books on them. Class started this month and is scheduled for 12 months, but people can enroll through October.



Holy crap, that's an excellent deal!  3500 with everything included plus an iPad2?  Doesn't sound too bad either 12 months long doesn't smell like a medic mill.  How's the quality of the education?


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 18, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> Holy crap, that's an excellent deal!  3500 with everything included plus an iPad2?  Doesn't sound too bad either 12 months long doesn't smell like a medic mill.  How's the quality of the education?



He's alright. More about statistics than anything else. It's a hybrid course. Meet once a week for 8 hrs and then you have to do 4 hrs online. I mean he's a good Guy, but he makes his tests so dang hard. Says if you can't pass his tests during class then you can't pass the NR.


----------



## afro (Aug 19, 2011)

Reposting from the other identical thread, hoping to make someone jealous.

I actually got paid to take my EMT course . Went through local JC and due to living circumstances I qualified for a federal PELL grant, some $1400.

Tuition $5
Background check/drug screen $90
Book $99
Uniform $50
Stethoscope $45 (Littmann variety)
BP cuff $12 (ADC variety)
Misc clinical equipment $20
NREMT $70
For certification: $85 to the EMS Authority office. EMT card in my hands after that. 

Comes to $476, but with my PELL check, more like $-900


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 19, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> He's alright. More about statistics than anything else. It's a hybrid course. Meet once a week for 8 hrs and then you have to do 4 hrs online. I mean he's a good Guy, but he makes his tests so dang hard. Says if you can't pass his tests during class then you can't pass the NR.



Oh yeah this also cover your labs too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> He's alright. More about statistics than anything else. It's a hybrid course. Meet once a week for 8 hrs and then you have to do 4 hrs online. I mean he's a good Guy, but he makes his tests so dang hard. Says if you can't pass his tests during class then you can't pass the NR.



If your good at test taking you could probably pass the NR test without any formal education in EMS


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's my problem. I freeze up when it comes to tests. I'm confident going in, but then they're it is, and then bam. Fail city.


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Aug 19, 2011)

560 the class is being taught by a retired navy corpsmen and emt-b for the local ambulance association


----------



## infinityBA (Aug 19, 2011)

Local Community College was 650. I start in a few wks


----------



## jgray92 (May 16, 2015)

Ok guys are you ready for this? $2000 for the course, $200 for the book, $60 for uniforms and another $100 for equipment. So $2360 for the grand total.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2015)

1988, it was 160 dollars. All in.


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> 1988, it was 160 dollars. All in.


Damn DE. You're...ahem...experienced.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2015)

Old. The word is old.


----------



## Tk11 (May 17, 2015)

I took it at a community college, it was around $1400 just for the class. The book was $140 itself. We also had to buy uniforms. I took it at that college because they said they had the second best program in the entire state.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (May 17, 2015)

in 2003, 350 bucks


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 17, 2015)

Free.  Paid for by the county tax payers.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 17, 2015)

EMT was $700 for a 5 week course.
Medic ran me $5000 in tuition, plus probably another $1500 in books and uniforms.


----------



## RedAirplane (May 17, 2015)

I know people around here who take a $5000 EMT-Basic course. 

Mine was about $1500. I paid through the nose for a class that would meet my wonky schedule.


----------



## Summit (May 17, 2015)

$300 for 12 college credits + $50 book + $75 in fees + $200 for the integrated WEMT segment
180 hours of class and 48 hours of clinicals over 5 weeks.
$625 for a combined WEMT + NREMT


----------



## Kate22 (May 18, 2015)

Roughly 600 bucks at a community college


----------



## Bruno (May 19, 2015)

$1,100 for a 6-week accelerated course.


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2015)

$895 for a 4 week accelerated course (6 hours, 5 nights a week, total of 120 hours when I took it 2 1/2 years ago, now it's 7 hours a night for a 150 hour course) Price includes the course, AHA CPR card, and book. No uniform required.  (I'd hate to have to pay for a uniform I'd only wear for a single semester length course)


----------



## gonefishing (May 19, 2015)

FREE! back in 2004 the program was through ROP I was in high school.  Program no longer exists due to budget cuts.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2015)

$500 dollars in additional to the 50k a year tuition that my undergrad charges...


----------



## Rialaigh (May 19, 2015)

300 bucks for EMT-B
350 bucks for Paramedic plus 12 dollar for a PALS and ACLS card, no charge for clinical sites.

Was pretty nice.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 19, 2015)

$90 at community college.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Fire51 (May 19, 2015)

$120 total at community college.


----------

